# What is a good gift for a Catholic?



## Pergamum (May 20, 2012)

I wanted to buy a gift for a Catholic family. They share "conservative values" and homeschool and believe in large families and so want to meet us. Their kids, too, will probably read the book (they have teenagers).

I had thought of the Confessions of Saint Patrick as something for the kids. We talk often, so Luther's _Babylonian Captivity of the Church_ or something like that might be too confrontational right now, but I am looking for something that a Catholic can receive and be happy to read and be blessed by, but which also sets forth true doctrine and makes them thirsty to talk more.

What about these suggestions:

-_Cur Deus Homo_ by Anselm

-_The Confessions of Saint Patric_k

-Augustine's _Confessions_


?


----------



## FedByRavens (May 20, 2012)

"Confessions" sounds like a good idea. Rex Warner's translation even has a recommendation on the front cover from a pope.


----------



## Curt (May 20, 2012)

Seconding the "Confessions."


----------



## Scott1 (May 20, 2012)

First,
How To Be Born Again - Billy Graham

Later,
http://www.ligonier.org/store/what-does-it-mean-to-be-born-again-paperback/


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2012)

Maybe a simple but powerful book to reflect on the doctrine of God that is rich in Scripture could be a good start. For example, Holiness of God by R. C. Sproul. Accessible to the whole family, touches specifically on Luther and what brought him to reformation in one chapter (The Insanity of Luther), but all in all just reflecting on an attribute of God as revealed in the Bible. Gospel heavy, but not anything blatantly against Catholicism, but still true to reformed doctrine. I am sure there are plenty of other good books, but that one comes to mind.


----------

